
Language alters our experience of time - ALee
https://theconversation.com/language-alters-our-experience-of-time-76761
======
CamelCaseName
I'm not sure what to take away from this article. Sure, knowing multiple
languages may be somewhat cognitively beneficial, but is it worth the time
investment? I'm not so sure.

An aside, Arrival was an entertaining movie. I'm a sucker for those kinds of
"unrealistic" sci-fi films.

